# So is there a Xbox emulator yet or not?



## JUSTARANDOMPERSON (Jul 27, 2015)

I see videos about it but they have a lot of dislikes so something isn't right?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 27, 2015)

Nope. There is not a single even half decent Xbox emulator. Between difficulty and an apparent lack of interest in making it happen, it has basically been accepted as something that will probably never actually reach a respectable state.


----------



## JUSTARANDOMPERSON (Jul 27, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Nope. There is not a single even half decent Xbox emulator. Between difficulty and an apparent lack of interest in making it happen, it has basically been accepted as something that will probably never actually reach a respectable state.


Wow I wish there kind of was an Xbox emulator so I can play Halo 2 but either way my computer can't even handle pcsx2.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 28, 2015)

JUSTARANDOMPERSON said:


> Wow I wish there kind of was an Xbox emulator so I can play Halo 2 but either way my computer can't even handle pcsx2.



You know Halo 2 is available on PC right, and very cheaply?


----------



## migles (Jul 28, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> You know Halo 2 is available on PC right, and very cheaply?


for 0 money, you know  

actually i tried find a iso of the first hallo and every torrent was dead :'(

most of the xbox games were ported to pc, since a xbox is the same architecture it was easy to port... maybe that created the lack of interest...


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 28, 2015)

migles said:


> for 0 money, you know
> 
> actually i tried find a iso of the first hallo and every torrent was dead :'(
> 
> most of the xbox games were ported to pc, since a xbox is the same architecture it was easy to port... maybe that created the lack of interest...



Except emulators are slower than just running it directly on the PC. At 1080p, with lots of AA, AF, maybe even super sampling.


----------



## migles (Jul 28, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> Except emulators are slower than just running it directly on the PC. At 1080p, with lots of AA, AF, maybe even super sampling.


cuz you know, very old games without that options are totally not worth to play... and you expect them to have /sarcasm


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 28, 2015)

migles said:


> cuz you know, very old games without that options are totally not worth to play... and you expect them to have /sarcasm



Not at all, but Halo for the PC does support those options. Why have it on an emulator when your PC will run it faster? It's about the best experience.


----------



## Selim873 (Jul 29, 2015)

Just get Windows 10, and Xbox One, and MCC and stream it.


----------



## dapperbrick (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm guessing you've already tried these:
http://www.emulator-zone.com/doc.php/xbox/


For Halo 2 couldn't you just buy a legitimate disc+key and play it?
It's about $20 on Amazon for a PC copy

The only other option is downloading and cracking it xD
(If I had a decent PC I'd help you find a working torrent for it)

~dapperbrick


----------



## jDSX (Aug 5, 2015)

Well that blows how would someone who likes to play ninja gaiden (xbox version) go about to play on a PC?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 5, 2015)

Buying an Original Xbox is extremely affordable nowadays and you can hack it easily though a problem could be that it takes too much space, as much as the Xbox One takes (more or less).

Still have to finish _Conker Live & Reloaded_ someday.


----------



## jDSX (Aug 5, 2015)

Too bad my Original xbox's disk reader doesn't work any more. I miss playing NGB


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 5, 2015)

Why emulate the original Xbox when all we would need to run original Xbox games on PC is a wrapper to run XBE files?


----------



## jDSX (Aug 5, 2015)

Is there any good wrappers out there?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 5, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Too bad my Original xbox's disk reader doesn't work any more. I miss playing NGB


Couldn't you hack it and play it from the HDD?


----------



## jDSX (Aug 5, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Couldn't you hack it and play it from the HDD?


I thought about doing that don't know if it even runs anymore it's been 8 years since I last played on it that's when I found out it couldn't read disks anymore


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 5, 2015)

jDSX said:


> I thought about doing that don't know if it even runs anymore it's been 8 years since I last played on it that's when I found out it couldn't read disks anymore


It should. Not like it's gonna break for not being used.


----------



## tommzyd3 (Sep 28, 2015)

http://www.emucr.com/2015/09/xenia-git-20150923.html
  helow my friends yes there is an xbox 360 emulator working !!! as we speak on ivy bridge ..sandy bridge..haswell motherboards.... this is the link its already complied !! you unpack the GIT and run XENIA app....it opens up GAME LOADER from there you load ANY Game demo preferably.......you can unpack demos with WX pirs apps to get to default.xex to be able to run it also
here is wx pirs *to extract any demo you download.. XBLA demos mostly work games that are size of few 100 MB 500 mb...or little bit more work > sonic unleashed works...rayman origins works.......*xbox 360 titles.....
I downloaded demos here mostly

http://digiex.net/downloads/downloa...-sonic-4-episode-1-arcade-trial-download.html


this is my chanell on youtube I have 3000 subscribers so you know I'm real...and this is no joke...



here is sonic unleashed video by samothetheif few months ago..it was NO joke !!! this is how game actually works....now with few modified files to make textures more visible....

article >

https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/3afpvi/xbox_360_emulator_xenia_now_plays_scott_pilgrim/
xenia now plays scott pilgrim also..and many others like ridge racer 6..intro and also halo reach intro and that other version...its been big progress in September amazing progress
today I tried out Capcom arcade cabinet it also works and loads up....
here are the files to mod the sonic unleashed to be # almost $ playable...

http://ns336220.ip-91-121-94.eu/dow...8XrLY/Sonic+Unleashed+Xenia+Emulator+Tutorial

pacman museum works....also


halo reach intro boots up


mortal kombat ultimate also works




snk vs Capcom also works I tried and tested it out all this games myself ....


please make this topic awesome..lets develop together...the biggest breakthrough has been done we have graphical intergration for most hard to come by games.....we need to put more work into it it will be best emulator I am sure......im loving it so far...lets get this thing moving !!! even faster !!!and any comments are welcome and suggestions
currently I'm trying to install Freestlye dash ... the xenia runs the XEX menu and it runs Dash Launch and I'm not sure how to run from USB any file to be visible in the emulated xex menu *to run from hard drive ..just like in dolphin you had NAND here we have xbox hard drive..and we need to be able to run from usb or hard drive..not sure how still loking into it ..only possible way to make xbox USB is if you have an Xbox 360 I did not find any tool that makes same usb format as an xbox 360 does.....

here is a link to article kernel version is wrong it says and I was figuring a way around

https://github.com/benvanik/xenia/issues/387
anyway most of APPS from original XBOX 360 are playable..for now graphicly much superior then ever before.....we need to design Cool GUI interface > comapbility with controlerS...would be awesome. ..... and other tweaks to make it more user friendly....for now controls are on keyboard or if you have real xbox 360 controller it works..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 28, 2015)

emmanu888 said:


> Why emulate the original Xbox when all we would need to run original Xbox games on PC is a wrapper to run XBE files?



If it were that simple this topic wouldn't exist. Contrary to its hardware specs on the surface, Xbox is very much not compatible with desktop versions of Windows or its platform (I don't recall Xbox having a good non-Windows emulator either.


----------



## videogamefanatic (Sep 29, 2015)

tommzyd3 said:


> http://www.emucr.com/2015/09/xenia-git-20150923.html
> helow my friends yes there is an xbox 360 emulator working !!! as we speak on ivy bridge ..sandy bridge..haswell motherboards.... this is the link its already complied !! you unpack the GIT and run XENIA app....it opens up GAME LOADER from there you load ANY Game demo preferably.......you can unpack demos with WX pirs apps to get to default.xex to be able to run it also
> here is wx pirs *to extract any demo you download.. XBLA demos mostly work games that are size of few 100 MB 500 mb...or little bit more work > sonic unleashed works...rayman origins works.......*xbox 360 titles.....
> I downloaded demos here mostly
> ...



Read the thread dude. We're talking about the OG Xbox, not the Xbox 360. You know, the one released alongside the PS2 and Gamecube?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2015)

JUSTARANDOMPERSON said:


> I see videos about it but they have a lot of dislikes so something isn't right?


There is one being worked on as well as a PS3 emulator but its no where near ready for consumer release.


----------



## tommzyd3 (Sep 30, 2015)

Read the thread dude. We're talking about the OG Xbox, not the Xbox 360. You know, the one released alongside the PS2 and Gamecube?[/QUOTE]
ohh my bad..i thought you meant xbox 360..here....xbox normal..is really bad support only few things work.. PLAY emulator is nice PS2 for android...and I think 3ds emulator is also possible... citra git... just talking overall .....to give you guys ideas maybe...


----------

